# service height requirements from deck



## vanvincent218 (Jan 8, 2010)

a buddie just put a new deck and a balcony on the back of his 2 story house
The service head is about 6 ft from the landing!I was wondering if anyone knew the requirements?? i know its too close,,but by how much.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*230.24(B**)* *Vertical Clearance for Service-Drop Conductors. *Service-drop conductors, where not in excess of 600 volts, nominal, shall have the following minimum clearance from final grade: 
*(1) *3.0 m (10 ft) — at the electrical service entrance to buildings, also at the lowest point of the drip loop of the building electrical entrance, and above areas or sidewalks accessible only to pedestrians, measured from final grade or other accessible surface only for service-drop cables supported on and cabled together with a grounded bare messenger where the voltage does not exceed 150 volts to ground.


----------



## vanvincent218 (Jan 8, 2010)

i know 10 ft from grade..and i believe 6 ft from structures butt landings cant find anything??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

vanvincent218 said:


> i know 10 ft from grade..and i believe 6 ft from structures butt landings cant find anything??


*(1) *3.0 m (10 ft) — at the electrical service entrance to buildings, also at the lowest point of the drip loop of the building electrical entrance, *and above areas* or sidewalks *accessible only to pedestrians*, *measured from* final grade or other *accessible surface* only for service-drop cables supported on and cabled together with a grounded bare messenger where the voltage does not exceed 150 volts to ground.


----------



## vanvincent218 (Jan 8, 2010)

tanx ive been told listening is a skill... i spose reading is one also..
thanx!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

The NEC does not apply to utility owned service drops.

See 90.2(B)(5)(a)


It would be the NESC that applies.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Whatever the grandfater allowance may have been BEFORE the deck was built got kicked to the curb when that new work was started. If he had pulled a permit and been inspected it would (should) have been caught then... but hopefully at the plan review stage before the work was started.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

n.e.c. applies to customer owned drip loops.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> n.e.c. applies to customer owned drip loops.


Yes I agree.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> *(1) *3.0 m (10 ft) — at the electrical service entrance to buildings, also at the lowest point of the drip loop of the building electrical entrance, *and above areas* or sidewalks *accessible only to pedestrians*, *measured from* final grade or other *accessible surface* only for service-drop cables supported on and cabled together with a grounded bare messenger where the voltage does not exceed 150 volts to ground.


 
Didnt the op say it was a house as in residential? So that would make it 12feet minimum required correct?
And I see 3feet from balconies decks etc. 230.9
Based on the 2008 nec.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Didnt the op say it was a house as in residential? So that would make it 12feet minimum required correct?
> And I see 3feet from balconies decks etc. 230.9
> Based on the 2008 nec.


 
Why 12 feet?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why 12 feet?


I think I see the problem. The article you posted seems to be specific about drip loops and areas of walkways-- the deck would be included in this. The 12' refers to* resi. property and driveways*. Once it leaves the pedestrian area It would appear it needs to be 12'


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think I see the problem. The article you posted seems to be specific about drip loops and areas of walkways-- the deck would be included in this. The 12' refers to* resi. property and driveways*. Once it leaves the pedestrian area It would appear it needs to be 12'


Every PoCo I have worked with requires 12' minimum clearance for residential.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

amptech said:


> Every PoCo I have worked with requires 12' minimum clearance for residential.


That may be true but I am really discussing the NEC. Poco, as we all know, can do what they want unfortunately.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Service height*

My latest info is 12' at the point of attachment. But that is Jefferson County. If you can touch it with a Miller light can from the deck, you may be at my cabin. However, I am fixing that.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think I see the problem. The article you posted seems to be specific about drip loops and areas of walkways-- the deck would be included in this. The 12' refers to* resi. property and driveways*. Once it leaves the pedestrian area It would appear it needs to be 12'


 
So are you saying over the deck it can be 10ft? I read it as being on resi it has to be 12ft because it says 12ft resi property and driveways which means to me over all areas of resi it must be 12ft. Maybe Im confused once again...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> So are you saying over the deck it can be 10ft? I read it as being on resi it has to be 12ft because it says 12ft resi property and driveways which means to me over all areas of resi it must be 12ft. Maybe Im confused once again...


Yes, I am thinking that over the deck fits the definition of 230.24(B)(1), 10', but the rest of the area must be 12'. Just a guess but a deck is an area only accessible to pedestrians. Vehicular traffic is not really possible there. If the deck doesn't fit that definition then what does. Sidewalks?-- How many times have you driven on a sidewalk?  I know I have but never on a deck.


----------

